# Pearson 39?



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

1972 Pearson 39 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

I'm considering putting an offer in on this boat. It will be my first big sailboat (I currently own a Luger Leeward 16', which is a whole different animal)

I'm open to all thoughts/opinions.

The obvious questions are difficult to answer, since this is my first large boat. How am I going to use it? Not sure, but I'm drawn by the allure of spending a few days at sea to then hop islands while living on the boat. Will I actually get to that point? I hope so, but anyone with a crystal ball could say for sure.

One of the comments my broker made about this Pearson is that if it doesn't work out for me, I can probably sell it in a year or so without losing much money. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

It looks like an estate sale.... Is everything pictured included?

Look to verify that the decks are sound. and GET A SURVEY!

That Perkins (980 hours in 27 years? - 'Cha - right...), and the fuel lines give me pause...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Uh.... gotta hate or love the vintage interior. no in between feeling on that!
I seem to rmember something about the 39-40 pearsons having delamination and soft deck problems. but I'n not an expert on pearsons. 1972 for 39K? seems way high. jus saying


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

eherlihy said:


> It looks like an estate sale.... Is everything pictured included?
> 
> Look to verify that the decks are sound. and GET A SURVEY!
> 
> That Perkins (980 hours in 27 years? - 'Cha - right...), and the fuel lines give me pause...


I'll get it clarified, but AFAICT, everything pictured is included.

I walked around on it and didn't find any (obvious) soft spots on the deck.

The survey is a given, but I'm looking to make sure I want to proceed before I pay for the survey (they're expensive).

If you don't mind me asking, what about the fuel lines bothers you?


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

deniseO30 said:


> Uh.... gotta hate or love the vintage interior. no in between feeling on that!
> I seem to rmember something about the 39-40 pearsons having delamination and soft deck problems. but I'n not an expert on pearsons. 1972 for 39K? seems way high. jus saying


Oh, I hate the interior ... but fixing that is within my ability.

As mentioned, I didn't find any soft spots, but I'll be counting on the surveyor to do a more thorough check.

What would you think it's worth?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Certainly a bit of a time capsule from the 70s, at least interior-wise (and colours!  )
Looks like a fair bit of (dated) gear and one would assume she's 'been around' somewhere.

Price does seem high for a 72, - but nothing new about an unrealistically optimistic seller) and engine hours suspect (even if true, such low hours over that time indicates some neglect or lack of use)

Your ability to 'fix' the dated look is a good thing, but don't lose sight of the real cost of doing so. Cushions and other upholstery, galley & head cabinets/countertops won't take long to add up even in simple material costs.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

BillMoran said:


> I'll get it clarified, but AFAICT, everything pictured is included.
> 
> I walked around on it and didn't find any (obvious) soft spots on the deck.
> 
> ...












95% sure that this boat has crud in the fuel tank, or problems with filters fouling...


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

There is a lot of equipment on board that would cost a lot to buy new. Old electronics aren't worth much. I would think the solar setup and the wind generator would be worth a bit, if working. Life raft is worth a few boat bucks if it is up to date on testing. Nice full enclosure canvas. Dinghy and outboard are worth a bit. Windlass is nice to have. If those are all things you would otherwise be buying then the value of the boat is higher to you. Without all that stuff, and assuming the boat is in reasonable shape, I would but the value at closer to $20,000. Look for the pre-survey checklist on this forum, and take a long look before paying for a survey. Also, do the same for other possible boats. If the boat has been on the market for a while they may be willing to come down a lot.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

Barquito said:


> I would but the value at closer to $20,000.


That seems like a huge disparity. Would it be typical to offer almost half what the seller is asking? And by that, I mean would the seller list it at $40,000 if they were willing to come down to $20,000?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

BillMoran said:


> That seems like a huge disparity. Would it be typical to offer almost half what the seller is asking? And by that, I mean would the seller list it at $40,000 if they were willing to come down to $20,000?


The seller likely won't 'be willing to come down' to $20K... but in the end, after paying moorage (though it looks like a private dock>) for another couple of years he/she will 'see the light'. It's completely normal for a seller to overvalue what they have for all kinds of reasons, some sentimental, some rooted in 'but I paid $XXX and then spent $YYY so it's gotta be worth'...

At the end of the day, however, the boat is ultimately worth what someone (you??) will pay for it.

Here's a comparative YW search (including your candidate).. of note are the Morgan listings.. remembering that these are brokered listings and the seller wants to cover off some of the commission. For this vintage of boat most of these listing seem a bit on the 'high side' too.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rid=104&rid=105&pbsint=&boatsAddedSelected=-1


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Bill not trying to insult you but you probably could do better here's a 40 In North Carolina for about the same price
1980 Pearson 40 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Somebody spent some money on the boat 2005ish...rigging anyway...new mast?
That 1990 Perk could be new-to-boat in '90. sailboatdata says they came with 30hp gas..and 30 gal fuel. Now boat lists 118 gal fuel for the Perk...but there are 20 gal worth of yeller poly fuel containers on deck...why? Where is the extra 700ish lbs of diesel? Is it a centerboard boat?
55w and a windgen is not a lot. Boat has refrigeration. 2-cabin boat with only 2 group 27s...why? Where did extra needed charging come from...dockside?
Canvas theme is grey until you get to the jib...why? 
Did somebody stop spending money on this boat...and how long ago?

I'm a big fan of buying a boat that was owned by people who spent the money to keep it up...and didn't start to cut corners. If I see scrimping on little stuff, I then start to suspect everything.
See if there are logs from current and past owners still with the boat.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Bill,
You could easily wind up having to put another 40k into this boat if you start trying to refurbish it. Seems like once you start on any boat project it leads to at least 4 more. I can assure you that this boat is going to be full of projects. You might want to have a look at Dan Pfiefers site on a Pearson 33 that will help give insight into the Pearsons. Might want to take a look at a few Morgan 38's or a Morgan 41 (if you're sold on the center cockpit) before you pull the trigger.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

contrarian said:


> Bill,
> You could easily wind up having to put another 40k into this boat if you start trying to refurbish it.


Could you elaborate on where you're coming up with that number? At a quick guess, I'm figuring $5000 between adding a swim platform on the back and some paint and other quick improvements to the interior.

Long term, I could spend a billion-jillion dollars on an infinite stream of upgrades. Is that what you're referring to? Because I'd probably end up doing that on a brand new boat as well (if I could afford one).

It's tough asking these sorts of questions, because there's so little context and it's difficult to convey any. I'm reminded of people who insist that a home isn't worth the listed price because the kitchen would need redone. Mind you, there's nothing _wrong_ with the kitchen, but it just doesn't look "modern". What's really important changes from person to person, and I have no way to make that decision for myself.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

BillMoran said:


> That seems like a huge disparity. Would it be typical to offer almost half what the seller is asking? And by that, I mean would the seller list it at $40,000 if they were willing to come down to $20,000?


What I was saying is that, if all of the equipment that I listed were NOT on the boat it would be worth closer to $20k. [Edit: I was thinking of a smaller Pearson. Maybe closer to $30k] Then you would need to add the value of the equipment that is important to you, that IS included in the sale to decide if it is worth the asking price. I certainly don't think the seller would take half of what they are asking. For those looking to go cruising soon, the best deal is to find a well equipped and well cared for boat, rather than buying all the cruising equipment new. Boats sometimes sell for half of what was initially asked, but, it takes a while for the seller to gradually come to understand the market that we are in.

Oh, BTW, my boat is listed for half of what I initially was asking last spring. 

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/boa/5929974675.html


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Bill,

I have no idea what your criteria are, but can make some assumptions; ~40K 35-42 feet, east coast USA. Better to pay more and buy a boat that has been well cared for, than buy a fixer-upper and spend time and money getting it into shape.

Based on those assumptions, and poking through Yachtworld, here are a couple of recommendations;

New motor - but needs some deck re-core 1981 Tartan 42 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Former racer, one owner boat 1985 C&C Center Board Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Nice looking 1987 O'day 1987 O'Day 40 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

1985 Catalina 35 that needs a good cleaning 1985 Catalina 38 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

1982 Ericson 38 that looks good 1982 Ericson 38 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

1991 Freedom 38 1991 Freedom Yachts Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

I could go on...

Yup, the asking prices for these yachts are all $7k more than the 1972 Pearson. IMHO these are all a better deal.


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

eherlihy said:


> Bill,
> 
> New motor - but needs some deck re-core 1981 Tartan 42 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
> 
> Yup, the asking prices for these yachts are all $7k more than the 1972 Pearson. IMHO these are all a better deal.


I agree with eherlihy. I looked at a couple of Tartan 40s in 2015 when I was looking for a boat. Very lovely vessels and well built. I also looked at a Pearson similar to what you are considering. There is no comparison, IMO between the two boats. You would be getting a heck of a lot more boat with the Tartan. The value of the Tartan will hold up a lot better than the Pearson.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

My first question would be - why 39ft? Can you live with something smaller - a Pearson 33 for example - a much better sailer - but smaller down below - I would not trust a broker who told me I could easily sell it for what I paid for - the 39K asking price - its too high for the boat in the South Florida market - if it was a great price - would have sold already - looks like everything on board is a bit old - maybe not original but still 10-15 years old - I think if you could get it for around $20K - then you would have a deal - no need to overpay for a boat in this market.

I have seen this broker advertise on Craigslist - his line of "tides not waiting" is a giveaway - I know nothing about the broker but based on the boats I have seen - usually older needing repair - I would be careful.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

cdy said:


> My first question would be - why 39ft? Can you live with something smaller?


There's really no way to know what I could live aboard until I try to live aboard it ...

Part of the rationale for the larger boat is that I want the second cabin. I want to be able to invite friends aboard and make it feel a bit less like camping for them. Also, it's safety. I don't know how small of a boat I can live on. But if can live on a 32, I can also live on a 40 -- but the reverse is not true.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I would budget $4k for sails.
If they are found to be good...then there's $4k for something else that WILL be needed.

If the engine was bad...
If the rigging was shot...
If the tanks needed replacing...
If the bottom had to be done now...
If the ...whatever...on and on...

Assign a cost to replacing/repairing the biggy things, and then check them off as they are cleared and deemed OK.

And think about how long you really plan to keep the boat. Till death-do-we-part or a shorter affair?

There are many, many boats out there. Don't let yourself become fixated on any one of them.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

That boat is overpriced by a lot. It does look like an older person started to refit for cruising quite a while back but never finished the job. Sails are going to be more than 4 grand unless you find used ones. South Florida and the sails have been stored on the boat and does not look to be sailed much are likely toast. Decent new sails will be more like 8 to 12 grand all in. Rigging would be 8 grand soft decks are going to set you back about what the boat is worth if you hire it out and take months if you do it yourself. Interior wise it's going to be thousands in foam and fabric, if you need to have someone else sew it a couple grand more. And you still have pink countertops and fake woodgrain cabinets. Am I up to 40 yet? Oh the engine and setup, if it needs to be replaced around 15 grand with you doing the work. Keep in mind if the motor was replaced mid 90's it is now older than it was when the original was replaced. All electronics are very outdated another 5 grand including a below deck auto pilot and simple chart plotter. And it's not that great looking/sailing of a boat to put all that much money into. 

If you could get it for 15 to 20 it might be OK, as long as you don't expect to be sailing for 2 years while you work on it. Pearson made good boats, but this age seem just not as well fitted out, with fake wood and whatnot. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

Jumping from a 16 to a 39 is a huge step - and this boat would be a huge investment - do you hope to do sailing by yourself - 39 is pretty big to single hand if you don;t have experience in bigger boats, where do you plan to keep it - anchored out? On a mooring , in a slip - $20/foot at Dinner Key marina plus liveaboard fee - would make more sense to use a mooring in their field - I think that is a flat $320/month or so, they have had a number of issues with theft on the moorings. 

I am not trying to be a jerk - just some advice, but if you have to ask if a $40K boat that is decades old and has not been updated in years is a decent buy in this market - you have not done enough homework, take your time , look around a lot more , the boat probably will still be for sale in a year. And get a different broker - anyone who says you could easily resell it is full of it.


----------

